# 70% of my 'work' and 'writing' time tend to go to (re)searching for new VI's, Plugins or Gear.



## rvb (May 10, 2017)

I am not even joking, how do you (I am genuinely asking this) let go of this obsession and just work and write more? It's not even about the fact that I am spending money here, just the productivity lack I guess. 

*Real composer struggles


----------



## NYC Composer (May 10, 2017)

By sitting down and writing with the tools you have and not getting caught up in the acquisitiveness hype.

A thing I heard that changed my life.."A writer WRITES." As opposed to.."a writer researches and lusts after gear."


----------



## Kejero (May 11, 2017)

Logically, this should eventually happen automatically. As you run out of money because you're spending money you're not earning


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2017)

Jaco Pastorius once said when asked why he didn't use a 6 String Bass "If you can't get the work done on a 4 string, the 5th and 6th Strings won't be much help,"


----------



## rvb (May 11, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Jaco Pastorius once said when asked why he didn't use a 6 String Bass "If you can't get the work done on a 4 string, the 5th and 6th Strings won't be much help,"


Awesome quote!


----------



## Soundhound (May 14, 2017)

I miss Jaco. All the time.


----------



## mc_deli (May 15, 2017)

ONLY 70% ?
wtf


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 19, 2017)

The funny thing is, I always convince myself I need a certain VI or piece of gear....then splurge. I then find myself going back to same old "bread and butter" plugins. I think I was more creative/productive back in the days when I pumped out compositions from my Ensoniq EPS 16+, seriously (scored dozens of live theater productions from that synth). I think it's because it was pre-internet, and I wasn't distracted by all the temptations!!


----------



## tomasgarciad (May 24, 2017)

I don't have a lot of sample libraries (my main one is Cinesymphony LITE actually), but I do occasionally feel "if only I had _this _or _that_ library, I would be so much more creative and inspired to compose a lot".

I think it really helps to write piano sketches first. That way you aren't even thinking about libraries although certain sounds or instrumentations will inevitably come to mind. It can be as simple as left hand playing root position triads and right hand playing the melody.

It also helps to work firstly with notation, whether it be pencil and paper or notation software. Notating your melody and writing the chords above it with lead sheet symbols helps me immensely in order to write phrases with standard phrase lengths and sections.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 3, 2017)

I totally understand what @rvb is saying about spending so much time researching new plugins and libraries.

That is part of the reason why I put together http://thesamplecast.com/ (The Samplecast) every week. I aim to cover most of the week's major news, updates, bargains, freebies and reviews in 10-15 minutes so that busy composers can get on with what they do best... composing!

From the feedback I get via facebook and email, people are finding the show a really valuable resource and appreciate that I tend to give very honest opinions about the products. It also helps that it's not funded by advertising so I can be pretty unbiased most of the time (and if I'm personally involved in any products then I make it clear).

The show is a huge time investment for me - I spend up to two days putting it together every week, but it helps other composers to save time, so it's worth checking out.


----------



## gregh (Jun 6, 2017)

this https://getcoldturkey.com/ is a very effective distraction blocker for Windows machines.


----------



## Phryq (Jun 6, 2017)

Haha; it's come to this. We have to lock ourselves out of the internet!


----------



## gregh (Jun 6, 2017)

Focus apps are a type of prosthesis


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 7, 2017)

In retrospect, I wish I only had a couple of libraries. Wanting and having more has been unproductive. Ironic, isn't it? This is exactly why I've made the decision to never buy another library. What I currently have will last a lifetime.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 7, 2017)

reutunes said:


> I totally understand what @rvb is saying about spending so much time researching new plugins and libraries.
> 
> That is part of the reason why I put together http://thesamplecast.com/ (The Samplecast) every week. I aim to cover most of the week's major news, updates, bargains, freebies and reviews in 10-15 minutes so that busy composers can get on with what they do best... composing!
> 
> ...



I love the Samplecast. It gets straight to the point and discusses the best/worst features of a library. There's just no fat to trim, which translates to no time wasted.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 7, 2017)

Deadline helps.


----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 8, 2017)

You could settle with what you have right now, and work with that. Impose limits on yourself. It's good for creativity. Who needs 50 EQ's, 20 Compressors and 10 Reverb plugins. They more or less all do the same thing. Often, I find myself grabbing stock plugins from my DAW. They work just as well. In the end, the difference between them is so minimal that the average listener can't tell the difference anyway. It's all fringe these days. I remember I recorded on tape. No plugins. Nothing but hardware and a bag of tricks trying to get the most of what I had, while saying prayers when I didn't mess up a reel of tape with my razor blade.

You could set yourself a schedule as well. Like, on Sundays I go search for new plugins, see what's out there, try new things while relaxing a little bit.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> You could settle with what you have right now, and work with that. Impose limits on yourself. It's good for creativity. Who needs 50 EQ's, 20 Compressors and 10 Reverb plugins. They more or less all do the same thing. Often, I find myself grabbing stock plugins from my DAW. They work just as well. In the end, the difference between them is so minimal that the average listener can't tell the difference anyway. It's all fringe these days. I remember I recorded on tape. No plugins. Nothing but hardware and a bag of tricks trying to get the most of what I had, while saying prayers when I didn't mess up a reel of tape with my razor blade.
> 
> You could set yourself a schedule as well. Like, on Sundays I go search for new plugins, see what's out there, try new things while relaxing a little bit.



Well said. A lot of composers (myself included) are not using stock plugins to their full potential. I'm fairly certain most stock plugins (especially Cubase 9 and Logic 10.3) can do the trick for 99% of what you actually need. It's also easy to get caught up the cool eye-candy of some plugs, which creates the illusion of making your mixes sound better. I'm guilty as charged!


----------



## muk (Jun 10, 2017)

Is it a hobby, or are you doing it professionally? For me the by far biggest influence on productivity was the outlook to have my tracks being used commercially. If it is just a hobby it's easy to procrastinate, after all you won't do much with your tracks anyways. So, instead of investigating plugins you don't need you could start investigating options to place your tracks with a library. Or start looking for opportunities to work with directors/movie makers/commercials/student film makers in your region. If you have a concrete goal and a deadline your productivity will soar.
If you are already doing it professionally I don't have any advice.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2017)

Did the same with guitar stuff....always looking for the next great plugin or IR set.

Took awhile but I finally offed everything I was using and went to one plugin. Saved me a lot of time and got me back to producing music.

Then I found the world of sample libraries and I'm right back there again...


----------



## Quasar (Jun 20, 2017)

rvb said:


> I am not even joking, how do you (I am genuinely asking this) let go of this obsession and just work and write more? It's not even about the fact that I am spending money here, just the productivity lack I guess.
> 
> *Real composer struggles


I only spend about half of that 70% researching new libraries, VSTis and gear. But I spend the other half just sort of hanging around the web reading other peoples' comments about spending too much time doing that.

The global communication and information dissemination available at our fingertips remains fascinating to me in general. The whole audio digital tech revolution that enables us to have anything from entire symphony orchestras to grunge rock bands at our fingertips remains fascinating to me in particular, and I'm interested in developments in the digital music arena even when they don't apply to me personally or musically. I've always been interested in music culture and history, and the emerging new tech has sort of attached itself to and become part of that.

And I check for deals and sales almost compulsively, as though if I skipped a day I might miss something "important".

Last year, I made a New Year's resolution to stop looking at new music software on Jan. 1. But it hasn't quite worked out. As Kurt Vonnegut would say: "So it goes...".


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 21, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> In retrospect, I wish I only had a couple of libraries. Wanting and having more has been unproductive. Ironic, isn't it? This is exactly why I've made the decision to never buy another library. What I currently have will last a lifetime.



Ummm... if this is the case, why are you watching Samplecast? Self-torture? 



mikefox789 said:


> I love the Samplecast. It gets straight to the point and discusses the best/worst features of a library. There's just no fat to trim, which translates to no time wasted.


----------



## Phryq (Jun 22, 2017)

Sometimes I wish there were a list "string libraries by release date" "brass libraries by release date" "wood libraries by release date" "synths by release date". Same for pianos, verbs, EQs etc.

Just scroll to the bottom (or top) of the list and see what's new.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 25, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Sometimes I wish there were a list "string libraries by release date" "brass libraries by release date" "wood libraries by release date" "synths by release date". Same for pianos, verbs, EQs etc.
> 
> Just scroll to the bottom (or top) of the list and see what's new.


It's not sorted by instrument but it comes close by using the search function...
http://www.kvraudio.com/plugins/newest


----------



## Phryq (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, that's perfect. Now I have a new place to waste time...

Actually, I realize I waste time when my software breaks, and I just wait for it to fix itself.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 7, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Deadline helps.



I was about to say exactly this. It's so true. It's the downtime that's dangerous.


----------



## premjj (Jul 26, 2017)

rvb said:


> I am not even joking, how do you (I am genuinely asking this) let go of this obsession and just work and write more? It's not even about the fact that I am spending money here, just the productivity lack I guess.
> 
> *Real composer struggles





rvb said:


> I am not even joking, how do you (I am genuinely asking this) let go of this obsession and just work and write more? It's not even about the fact that I am spending money here, just the productivity lack I guess.
> 
> *Real composer struggles



Et tu Bruté ?


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 3, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Did the same with guitar stuff....always looking for the next great plugin or IR set.
> 
> Took awhile but I finally offed everything I was using and went to one plugin. Saved me a lot of time and got me back to producing music.
> 
> Then I found the world of sample libraries and I'm right back there again...



You have a Kemper yet? I need to get one of those bad. Then I can just keep downloading profiles.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 3, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> You have a Kemper yet? I need to get one of those bad. Then I can just keep downloading profiles.



Nope...had an AxeII for about 18 months though.....was part of the tweaking I was trying to get away from...was always looking for that one magical IR that'd make everything great lol.....not that it sounded bad by any means. Just....you know....

Kemper is on the horizon though....I have a few friends that do seriously sick profiles, and one of the dream profiles is a VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead...maybe in a couple months. Maybe...


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 3, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Nope...had an AxeII for about 18 months though.....was part of the tweaking I was trying to get away from...was always looking for that one magical IR that'd make everything great lol.....not that it sounded bad by any means. Just....you know....
> 
> Kemper is on the horizon though....I have a few friends that do seriously sick profiles, and one of the dream profiles is a VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead...maybe in a couple months. Maybe...


I used to be all about the AxeFX, I would have loved it even more if they had released just a software version of it. But now I'm just all about getting a Kemper, have to have one, even if it has hardware. I don't see myself profiling any amps but I would be downloading the hell out of them and using it for reamping.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 3, 2017)

So many good profiles out there man. The Friedman stuff sounds fantastic!


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 4, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> So many good profiles out there man. The Friedman stuff sounds fantastic!


Sorry to keep hijacking your threads, lads.
Steinmetzify, do you have any experience with the BiasFX profiling? Is it in the same league as the Kemper?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 4, 2017)

Dude no. Not even close. 

Haven't had good experiences with that company either, just FYI.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't purchase new samples or tools unless I absolutely need them for a project or commission. My latest work that I am currently working on now as we speak uses mostly samples from Spitfire labs in which I only spent $3 on each including: music box, toy piano, scary strings, soft piano, permafrost strings, and epic piano pads. The more expensive samples used where still not over the top in price including the original CinePerc Core, Piano in Blue, and Cinematic Studio Piano. And lastly, the other sound effects and samples were free where I received permission from the original owners to use them. All it took was a simple email, and they were more than happy to help.


----------

